# Would more money bring you more happiness?



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably not.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep. A few thousand would solve pretty much every non-SA problem/worry I have at the moment.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Absolutely. It's much easier to be happy when you're not selling your possessions for cash and kiting checks.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep.
Plain tickets are hella expensive.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes. Life without the sh**load of debt I'm in would probably be a f**king breeze by comparison. I would still lead a pretty lame existence, but a huge load would be taken off.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only for awhile then my disorders would spoil it, but at least I'd have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Hell yeah...

I mean I don't need to be a millionaire, but not being in debt and having a car so that I can go to job interviews and attend school would be nice.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm in high school, but im pretty wealthy compared to an average american.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes...


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes it would definitely help. I'm lucky to be fairly financially secure at the moment... but I still get really anxious about money.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yes it would


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Research:

Yes

No

No


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes it would.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, but then I'd get used to it and still have the same problems.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It doesn't bring Ultrashy happiness, our SAS millionaire.


----------



## fizzywater (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't think the money itself would make me happier, but it might give me more freedom to do what I really want to do in life which might make me somewhat happier...

But overall, unless I was living in a gutter or starving to death, I don't think more money would have a profound impact on my happiness. Happiness comes from being content with who you are and having fulfilling relationships with other people, and having more money isn't really going to affect either of those things.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I'd have more fun if I was rich. I would quit my job very quick thats for sure. Just once I'd like to get through a day without being b**** at by some bored house wife with nothing to do all day but get spray tans and her nails done.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes!

I already have a sizable amount of money and no real debt, but if I could go out and buy a new car and a house with cash and drop out of school and never work again (out of necessity anyway), I think I'd be a happy (happier) camper.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BildungsRoman said:


> I am poor so it would surely lead to less unhappiness.


Same here.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Noca said:


> It doesn't bring Ultrashy happiness, our SAS millionaire.


Ultrashy also gets the luxury (and this truly is a luxury) of NOT working, something lots of other people CANNOT afford to do. If I had enough money not to work, I wouldnt. But I dont have that kind of money...yet.

Money doesnt bring "happiness" or solve SA, that I believe with every fiber of my being.

If the question is would having one's debts paid off make your life easier the answer is an obvious yes for all.

Obviously having money is better than NOT having money.

But as far as making life with SA easier, not one iota.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Definitely


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Noca said:


> It doesn't bring Ultrashy happiness, our SAS millionaire.


Then he should donate some to me! It doesn't even have to be alot. It would bring me happiness either way! :b


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Penny said:


> Ultrashy also gets the luxury (and this truly is a luxury) of NOT working, something lots of other people CANNOT afford to do. If I had enough money not to work, I wouldnt.


If I had enough money to be able to live pretty much I am doing now I wouldn't work. I do like the majority of my clients. The thing I can't stand all the stupid politics where I work. That is what causes the majority of stress in my life. After working a week I am depressed as hell. There is no social reinforcement at work. They never pat anyone on the back telling you did good handling a certain situation. They always come around and gripe about what you do wrong.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

yes..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

probably ill be more accesible to buy stuff but than the temporary happiness will ware off since I cant make myself happy.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

There is a certain minimum that most people need to be happy. But beyond that, additional money brings smaller and smaller amounts of happiness. After a certain amount, money brings almost no more happiness. 

It's like maslow... you have the basic needs like security, food, etc. You can't be happy without those. But after most of your basic material needs are met, people need companionship, love, intimacy, a sense of purpose, etc. And money can't buy those things.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh yes. i have far more savings today than i did 3 years ago and it does make me happier


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My great-uncle used to say: "Money doesn't bring happiness, but it makes the search for it a hell of a lot easier."

My life would defenitely improve with it.


----------



## Just Joe 123 (Nov 27, 2008)

Right now, it would help, as I am in a bad financial state. I still always say health comes first though. I also don't think being rich brings complete happiness, as I would rather have close friends and family, and money can't buy you that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

well, happy i don't know but it sure would take the stress out of paying bills.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

My grandpa used to say "Money won't make you happy, but if you are already happy it sure does help."


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

my 2 cents is worth $37.50  , thats how great i am..

lol, i saw that on a stupid commercial.

money brings some type of peace but not all peace.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

if I could be earnings 60-80k a year it would help earnings 40k a year I can only move out of home and In to a 1 bed room flat but I want a house or a farm with a 6 car shed that I can live in and also have some cars to work on as it my hobby but I cant see me earn that much with not even having highschool certificate


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Due to having a lack of money I can't do a lot of the things I want to. Money would make me so much happier. I don't have to be rich, just a lot more disposable income would be nice. 

Years ago I had more money and used to do things I wanted to do and I was happy with my life apart from my love life. Now I have a long term girlfriend but no money lol. Less happy now than I was before. So my response to the question is a resounding yes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ancient thread


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know that it would bring more happiness but it would allow me to shift my focus in life which could potentially bring more happiness


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

It would, because the lack of money is the root of most of my problems.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't like to associate money with happiness, but more money _would_ solve a lot of my problems right now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Definitely. It wouldn't make my life perfect of course, but it'd help.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dunno &dontcare
I wish I did though


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

A million dollars wouldn't make me anymore happy. I'm content with the things I have. My problems go beyond money.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes, it'd solve pretty much everything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It wouldn't hurt.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. I'd be able to do more. I don't have any money so I can't do ****.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

It will certainly pay the bills and it'll be easier to afford the things you want but if you're not smart in how you manage your funds then you can end up in a worse position than before.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - the only thing it would help with is paying off debts. Beyond that, I save it for emergencies anyway.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes. Aleast for me, if I'm financial secure. It reduce my SA by 90 percent.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, If i had a lot of money, I would build a mansion and hire people to wait on me 24/7.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

If I was making more money, I'd feel better about my situation. Being financially self-sufficient would increase my self-worth. 

Having more money in general would be nice. Not having to worry about future finances would be a relief, and having money to spend on improving myself and my living situation would be ideal. But I know the anxiety is not going to magically disappear, the money would just help ease some of my worries in other areas of life.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

It'll just allow me to live a comfortable lifestyle but it wouldn't make me happy if I don't have people to love and people who love me.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, it would buy me more male escorts so, yes. The more male escorts the merrier.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Money means nothing if you loose someone close to you. Money does not
make me happy one bit.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No but more money would let me buy more stuff and the stuff would make me happier


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Dude, no debt and not worrying about bills would be awesome.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Right now? Hell yes. Worrying less about budgeting and being able to buy the things that would make life much more pleasant but that aren't necessities (pets, appliances, more interesting food, alcohol, etc) would be wonderful.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Would money make me fully happy? No.
Would money make me happier than I am right now? Oh yeaaah.

(This thread was made over 5 years ago. o.o)


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

more choices yes, not necessarily more happiness


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Money can't buy happiness. :no


----------

